# New guys may wanna read this



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been read'n some really scary post from first time users lately. Seem'n way more than I remember see'n ever before. It seems that a lot of inexperienced guys are read'n post form some more experienced vets and say'n HELL YEAH, " Ima do me a cycle with 7 compounds and kickstart it with Cheek drops and Methyl Tren " or somethin insane . Of course I'm joke'n bout that but sometimes not by much. You new guys may wanna remember some of us got 20 years in this game and not only understand how AAS , PCT ,etc works, but also understands how it effects each of us personally. There's a lot more to this than get some juice and some pins and bang a few cc and call it a day.  I won't get into Plasma levels, lipid levels,etc but there are some very BASIC things that I've seen lately and I just pray that Jah will protect some of you. When in the last 2 days on 3 different forums I've read bout guys want'n to start their first cycle, but do not know if

1. you can reuse a needle.
2. inject oil with a half inch insulin pin 31 guage
3. don't know what Gyno is
4. want'n to stack 2, 17aa orals for 8 weeks
5. want'n to do a first cycle of METHLY TREN cause it's an oral and they don't wanna pin.
6. ask'n how many MILLIGRAMS !!!! of Methyl Tren for their first cycle ( death sentence)7
7.wanna take Nolva with Deca cause their Homey told " it's Cool"
8. and the deal breaker , a guy want'n to do a gram of test and a gram of tren for his FIRST cycle WITH a Dbol kicker !!!! DAMN

I'ma suggest that the guys consider this. You are a virgin !!! You do not need massive doses of harsh compounds to get unbelievable results with workout and diet in order. As amatter of fact you will get BETTER results with less just Test than I guy whos been juice'n for 20 years can with 3 or 4 compounds because you are fresh, we are all used up LOLOL. You got no scare tissue you can pin fearlessly ANYWHERE ! Some of us who been bang'n a while need a GPS to find a spot to inject without scare tissue. Some of us guys with experience are kinda wrong too, when we suggest to a virgin to use a D bol kicker. Spike those levels in a new guy a lets get those side come'n. Think bout it. I believe that a kicker for a vet is normal protocol cause we know our bodies and are perpared for unforseen pitfalls. New guys try what we do and they got acne, gyno, stomach pains, nose bleeds, etc. I'd hope that as vets some of us be a bit more responsible bout what we say, ( not advice, cause you guy are super cool) around a new guy we may give him solid advice like for example 
" I think you should just keep your cycle simple and go with Test a 400mg aweek have your AI's and Sarm's in place and follow a consistant protocol." Then we'll say " if it was me though I'd up the dose for myself to 800mg a wk get a frontload and maybe kickstart that with D bol or Tbol ".  Some new guys listen but lust after gains that experienced gys have got'n over the years and " Well, if he would do that, thats what I'ma do and get Bigger quicker." We just gotta watch how we tell new guys, cause somebody doing something crazy gonna wind up dead. REAL TALK.
Another thing is every new guy wanna run a " Stack". Thats nonsense and not even needed if you're a new guy. I promise you new cats that the world will not run out of steroids before you get a chance to get your fair share.
Lastly jcar ( my Homey) reminded me of something I came up with a while ago. Run'n cycles longer than 8 to 10 weeks for a new guy is just wack. That will lead a guy into the Clark Kent Theory as I call it. Sometimes guys wanna run until their outta juice ,not when it's suppose to end. I look at that as something of a signal of a possible future problem. Guys with 2 cycles doin 24 week cycles, The Clark Kent Theory.which goes as follows 

Once a person realizes that in 12 to 16 weeks any given time , you can become Superman, it gets harder and harder wanna spend time as Clark Kent.
Just some thoughts that I hope make sense to somebody other than me.

Peace and Love


----------



## ersin.konuk (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 2, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> ... The Clark Kent Theory.which goes as follows
> 
> Once a person realizes that in 12 to 16 weeks any given time , you can become Superman, it gets harder and harder wanna spend time as Clark Kent. ...



Awesome post!

..and this^ is great, lol. I'm gonna start using this.


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 2, 2010)

As always Homey very sound advice. I havent been in this game nearly as long as you or some other guys and people always ask me how I know what I know. Well the answer is simple I love myself therefor I dont rush into things. I ask questions if I dont know and I freely share what I know to be true. The internet is a wonderful thing for sharing information it is also a bane. Any one can spend a little time readin threads and throw up a few good lines about what they "KNOW" when in reality they dont know shit from first hand experience and this gets guys in trouble. I believe Heavy calls em Thread Parrots LOL.  The truth is NO ONE knows all there is to know about AAS but if a guy is patient and willing to listen long enough they will start to realize who it is who knows their shit and whos a thread parrot(sorry Heavy that one gets me everytime)LOL. A while ago I started noticing the same things your talkin about MIK and it is scary. It amazes me to think that someone would take a syringe load it and shoot shit in themself without first finding out everything they can about the stuff. How does that make any sense at all? And some of the compounds you mentioned Homey are just downright fucking scary and *WILL* kill you if you dont know what your doin.  *THIS SHIT IS NOT A GAME>FUCK UP AND GYNO AND BABY BALLS ARE THE LEAST OF YOUR WORRIES YOU CAN DIE!* That bein said AAS can be very safe as evidenced by guys like you my brother who after 20 years are still goin strong. Knowledge is a powerful thing but sadly lack of knowledge is even more powerful. Good Luk guys have fun and be safe


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

So what is better, 50mgs of Superdrol ED or 150mgs ED of Oral Tren?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> So what is better, 50mgs of Superdrol ED or 150mgs ED of Oral Tren?




They suck solo, but stacking them together is the best cycle out there!














 Joking, of course.


----------



## nd2bhge (Jun 2, 2010)

its not just online i talk to peeps at the gym and all i hear is d-bol this and a-bombs that, no one has any clue about pct or ai's its just take these for 8 wks and im gonna be huge!
i want to educate but i like being on the down low! i just say "you might wanna do some homework before you jump into anything" I just hope someone steers them on the right path.


----------



## CORUM (Jun 2, 2010)

i will admit, my first cycle i did in iraq becasue it was easy to get. got HORRIBLE advice!!! i did WAY too much test and i just wanted to kill MF'ers even my own guys when they pissed me off. HELL YEAH i was superman, i picked a 170 pound kid up with all his gear (extra 80 pounds) over my head and try to launch him off a roof!!! did i get big HELL YEAH!!!! did i stay big yeah. i could never get over 155 now i walk around at 1907 years later. i didnt know about PCT or anything. suprised i didnt get gyno, now i haven't touched it. i have been reearching for a awhile especially after i found this place. got a lot of info, and great guidance.... just havent made that leap yet. 

i want to say GREATRESPONSIBLEPOST!!!! 

wished i had known then what i know now!!!


----------



## MDR (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent post!


----------



## GoGetter (Jun 2, 2010)

great post..im totally new to this site an itil make me think twice about things i read on here..good to have guys like u on..Thanks


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 2, 2010)

GoGetter said:


> great post..im totally new to this site an itil make me think twice about things i read on here..good to have guys like u on..Thanks



I wrote this for guys like you Homey ! Be safe and have a ball here.
You just made my day !

Peace and Love


----------



## Flathead (Jun 2, 2010)

Good stuff SD!!!


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 2, 2010)

GoGetter said:


> great post..im totally new to this site an itil make me think twice about things i read on here..good to have guys like u on..Thanks



Maybe it could be stickied or added to a current sticky to help new guys like this?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well said SD!!!


/V


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 2, 2010)

Still can't friggin rep.


----------



## Saney (Jun 2, 2010)

I want some sort of Biography of this Superman Daddy guy.. I see he writes good stuff, but where does this base of knowledge come from? I WANT FACTS AND DETAILS!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thanks a bunch bro*

That was a great post. I hope everybody listens to your advise.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> I want some sort of Biography of this Superman Daddy guy.. I see he writes good stuff, but where does this base of knowledge come from? I WANT FACTS AND DETAILS!


 
Saney . . STFU!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Saney . . STFU!



LMAO, cant rep you yet


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 2, 2010)

Saney said:


> I want some sort of Biography of this Superman Daddy guy.. I see he writes good stuff, but where does this base of knowledge come from? I WANT FACTS AND DETAILS!



I've known him for some time and he knows his shit better than most.  I've had great in depth conversations with the man, this place wouldn't be the same without him.  He's one cool cat!


/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Jun 2, 2010)

Vic +1 SMD is a great guy and very knowledgeable about many things. Saney however I can say we would all truly be heartbroken if you jumped off a bridge really we would. Do it an find out. Real tears here


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 3, 2010)

*Just heard bout this in the gym this morn'n*

It's really strange time'n that I posted this thread earlier this week. Even stranger that I was mention'n Methyl Tren. I've heard of people get'n wacked by this stuff but I never pesonally knew anyone. Well a guy we had been hang'n with for a couple of years named Lucky actually from Trinadad lost his life due to take'n to big a doseages of Methyl Tren for extended an peroid. It''s used in mcg, Lucky was doin maybe almost double the doseage that should be done. Had'nt seen him for a while after he left Jamaica. Got word today what happened after he went home from here. He was kinda experienced in AAS and was HUGE, but he was always want'n to do " just a lil more" great guy though. I only posted this to say no matter how much experience someone may have and how much we may have done of compounds.........There's always a limit. Just speak'n for myself there's some compounds that just don't equal out in "risks to gains" and just maybe should be walked away from. Just a thought.

Peace and Love


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jun 4, 2010)

Well since I posted this here, I've read several post that seem to indicate that I may need to say this again.New guys  take your time.

Peace and Love


----------



## rockclimber (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow...Very informative post SD.... I'm new and going through my first test e cycle. Test alone. You'e given me advice before but this is what i needed to read as a newbie. thanks bro


----------



## Sunnyshah (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh wow, thanks everyone. I ordered it from Amazon. Canceled that order pronto. It was only 30 bucks or so. Thanks though. Great positive feedback.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Jun 5, 2010)

*Sunnyshah*

It pleases me that you are listening and taking advise from guys that have been at this for years. If you are looking for proteins, supplements or even test boosters you need to check out the sponsors here as they have almost anything you could want or need. Then after you study and read all the sticky's and learn all you can about compounds and such if you decide at some point to take the next step and lay something out for us to critique there are many here who will help you.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't know what any of that means. I know nothing about anything involving steroids. But I would like to become bigger. What are the responsible, safe things I should know and do to start? I'm all about safety and will listen to what you say even if it means starting very very slow. Thank you.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 4, 2011)

doohgk said:


> I don't know what any of that means. I know nothing about anything involving steroids. But I would like to become bigger. What are the responsible, safe things I should know and do to start? I'm all about safety and will listen to what you say even if it means starting very very slow. Thank you.



Diet, training and sleep...


----------



## 258884 (Nov 4, 2011)

Usually you would be experiencing some pain for brining up an old thread.....but everyone is thinking the same thing I am.

I miss Superman's Daddy. There is a RIP thread on here with some links to who he was and was he accomplished in life---pretty cool if you ask me.

(may have been on another forum now that I think about it)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 4, 2011)

SD was my closest friend.  RIP brotha, you are truly missed!  Real talk....peace and love as always.



/V


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

awesome post!  why isnt this stickied?  =]  I could definetely use this.  Much appreciated.


----------



## gamma (Nov 4, 2011)

for the ones of us who dont know what happen to him?


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 4, 2011)

so wat did happen to him im very curious to know if he met his limit no disrespect but wat happened


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mik passed from a sudden brain aneurysm on Sept. 7th.

A little about my boy..... http://www.usmta.com/Mikhail_Caldwell-2004.htm



/V


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Mik passed from a sudden brain aneurysm on Sept. 7th.
> 
> A little about my boy..... Mikhail Caldwell-2004
> 
> ...



very sorry for your loss bro. Sounds like he was an amazing guy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## gamma (Nov 5, 2011)

nice write up ...thx  i am gonna look for some vids of his fights later


----------



## Klutch (Nov 5, 2011)

Sd was the first person to help me on this site...RIP


----------



## Curt James (Nov 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Mik passed from a sudden brain aneurysm on Sept. 7th.
> 
> A little about my boy..... Mikhail Caldwell-2004
> 
> ...



Reposting the article here in the event that that site goes away. RIP. 

*Mikhail Caldwell
"...It Ain't Over Yet....."*​By Jim McCurdy

DETROIT  - Mikhail Caldwell tapped the floor and then his shins. The same sound  reverberated from both places.   It wasn???t rubbery.???Mikhail???s got legs of granite, said Mark Jones, an amateur fighter who trains with Caldwell in Detroit.

  Granite  legs and granite will in the ring. Caldwell, however, hasn???t followed  the same path other acclaimed fighters have. In fact, he has his own  motives that move him between the ropes. What began as boxing career  eventually spawned into a kickboxing trade and then elevated itself to  other forms of fighting. Muay Thai, included.

 ???Muay  Thai was the way to go,??? Caldwell, 40, said. ???It was real for me. It  was a real way to fight. I still believe today it???s the most standup way  to fight.??? In other words, bye bye boxing. It???s time to move on to Muay  Thai.

Some  might say it wasn???t long after he became a celebrated fighter in the  traditional sense that Caldwell elected to turn his interests otherwise. 







His website tells the story: 19-0 as a boxer with 16 knockouts 45-0 as a kickboxer with 44 knockouts Kickboxing middleweight champion of the world ???All I want to do now is make history,??? said Caldwell, also an award-winning musician who once thought he???d become the next Jimi Hendrix. 

???I want to hold three belts at the same time.??? Currently, he holds the 147-pound title. He has designs to claim the 154 and 160 titles and hold all three simultaneously, all the while still leaving himself open to other forms of fighting. He???s also begun his role as a trainer, working with other young fighters including 22-year-old TaDarius Thomas and 26-year-old Mike Maynard, both of the Metro Detroit area. 

With Jones, an up-and-comer who used to dabble in football, basketball and track in Grosse Pointe, part of the Team Advantage squad, as Caldwell coined his fighters, one thing is certain: Motor City Melees just took on new meaning. Of course, Tommie Hearns is arguably the most prized fighter to come out of Detroit. Caldwell claims to have close ties with the Motor City Cobra. Jones recalls a time when Caldwell and Hearns met in the ring, the story filtering its way through the Team Advantage pipeline. 

???Tommie said, If you kick me, I???ll shoot you,??? Jones said laughing. ???He was scared of Mikhail.??? Jones, who after renewing his Boxing USA certification was offered a fight in New York on March 1???. At 25, he is being hailed as one of the next great young Detroit fighters. But he???s had a hard time lining up opponents. ???Nobody wants to fight him,??? Caldwell said. ???They take one look at him and back off.??? 

That???s been frustrating for Jones, who anxiously awaited that opportunity to sit on the other side of the ring from a live body. No matter what form of fighting it is. And whatever it may be, he wants to change the way people look at fighting. ???My dream is basically to make the sport pure again,??? Jones said. ???I like to look at my event as strictly that an event, not a fight. It???s never personal. If it does get personal, that???s when you have a problem. 

???When you???re in there in the ring by yourself, there???s no one you can look to. It???s up to you, the fighter, to be diligent, protect yourself and be able to grasp the concepts you are being taught. I want my career to basically be like a testing ground. I want to teach this to somebody. I have to keep the legacy going. ???Boxing is the foundation of my fight. My feet are just as good as my hands. They should blend together. 

After eight months of training with Mikhail, I discovered, Man, I???m not bad at this.??? What Coach is able to do is define that gray area. He???s trying to mold me to revolutionize the sport. I???ve been plugged into the Power Plant.??? The Power Plant is Team Advantage???s nickname for Laskey Recreational Center in Detroit, where Caldwell???s clan trains. 

Occasionally, Caldwell says they???ll spar with some of the fighters at the world-renown Kronk Gym in Detroit, where Hearns made a name for himself and his son is now attempting to do the same. Just as Thomas and Maynard are hoping for in their own ways. ???I just want something to be proud of. I need that,??? Maynard said. 

???I know if I reach my potential, I???ll be the best. It???s a long road to get there. But when I hit people, bones break.??? Maynard has a fight scheduled for March 27 at Cobo Arena in Detroit. Thomas, an easy-going soul outside the ring, has a nonchalant magnetic personality deceptive of the way he approaches a fight. 

Like the March 6 No Holds Barred rematch he lined up with Justin Bruckman in Quebec. ???It all builds up towards the fight,??? Thomas said. ???If you die, you die. The idea is to go out there and put this guy apart. He???s standing in the way of what I want. Instantly, when I go to a fight, that???s what I???m there for.??? A lot of the reason he and other Team Advantage fighters are there has to do with Caldwell. 

???Training with Mikhail, his style is very unique,??? Thomas said. ???It???s the ideal style, people believe they???ll end up with, but they don???t get.??? ???My style is Mikhail???s style,??? Maynard said. ???I feel fortunate to have him as a trainer. I feel like I saved years on my career just meeting him right off the bat. Once you prove you???re tough, you???re part of the team. Once you???re a part of this team, you???re part of the family. It???s not all about being a tough bad-ass attitude around here. It???s quite the contrary. These are all great guys, loving people.??? They???ve just chosen a profession that seeks combat inside a ring. ???Fighting is so complex,??? Caldwell explained. 

???You can look at it and wind up thinking you need to see a shrink. There???s always a war going on inside of me. The fighter and the artist. It???s a weird life I have. It???s a good one though. It keeps me grounded. ???I???m probably capable of extreme violence, but I???m probably the least violent person there is. I???m into peace. I realize that every victory is something that I???m just a recipient of God. Every victory is a confirmation of my faith. I believe that. The final thing is just faith, and I???ve got enough in me to win every fight.??? 

Raised in Cleveland by his mom and grandma after his dad deserted his family when he was 2, Caldwell never forgot the words his father told his mother before skipping town.  ???You can make it if you try.??? It had a chilling tenor, especially for a kid spontaneously thrust into this role of fending for himself. Fighting seemed like a natural fit. 

???I fight thinking about what my old man told my mom,??? Caldwell said, almost lamenting the memory of that day when a kid should be thinking more about when the next cartoon is on than whether or not there???ll be a television to watch it. ???He told my mom something that was the ultimate truth. I???m not gonna allow myself to lose. Somebody???s got to lose, and it ain???t gonna be me.??? You might call that a mind of granite.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks, gona sticky this in honor of Mik.




/V


----------



## hypno (Nov 5, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Thanks, gona sticky this in honor of Mik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is good. Great post and nice way to honor this man. This is really nasty sad though. I didn't even notice it was an old thread and  gave positive reps soon as I saw it, then read on to find out. At least I  know that he got lots of friends and love here before the end. Sounds like he died doing what he loved and loved life.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 5, 2011)

Here he is on FOX giving an interview back in 2009....

Watch Sports Club Offers Kickboxing Online - VideoSurf Video Search


If you type his name in YouTube, you will find a lot of his musical performances as well.  One of the finest musicians I have ever seen on stage.  The man had talent all over the place!

http://youtu.be/ZACHMUuSVmo


/V


----------



## TGB1987 (Nov 6, 2011)

SD truly was one of a kind.  Thanks for sharing this with us.  SD was very intelligent on many levels.  His posts will be missed.  I like watching the videos of him.


----------



## billwill (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi I like what u said, can u tell me if taking (Genadrol 75 Oxymetholone) and Stanozolol 50 is a good mix. Im taking the Genadrol 75 and want to add the stanozolol what do u think?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 6, 2011)

billwill said:


> Hi I like what u said, can u tell me if taking (Genadrol 75 Oxymetholone) and Stanozolol 50 is a good mix. Im taking the Genadrol 75 and want to add the stanozolol what do u think?



Please start your own thread and include your stats.  Thanks.



/V


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 7, 2011)

SD was one cool rastafarie


----------



## GMO (Nov 7, 2011)

RIP to my Jamaican homey...you are missed.


----------



## psyxxx (Nov 8, 2011)

djlance said:


> Diet, training and sleep...





You'd have thought someone would have explained this to people BEFORE they went looking through a forum in the "Anabolic Zone" - maybe they thought "anabolic" was a term being used for the aim of creating an "anabolic" environment in the body through training and thereby creating and promoting muscle growth and mass as a result........

oh wait, if they thought that then they'd be busy training instead of asking dumbass questions.....right?


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 8, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> SD was my closest friend.  RIP brotha, you are truly missed!  Real talk....peace and love as always.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Sorry for your loss Victor, I remember reading really good stuff from SD when I first came here, sounded like a really good guy...RIP


----------



## Oneshotonekill (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a very good thread my man


----------



## bml600lb (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautifully written.... some of these guy guys are blinded by the "get big light" and dont put any time in learning and studying what they put in there body... they would just rather listen to their homeboy, sad and stupid


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry for you loss bro.  I pray peace for you, his friends and family....


----------



## sambaga (Dec 8, 2011)

I ran my first aas cycle last year with very acceptable gains, and to my credit i was vigilant in my knowledge and overall  due diligence. Then i fell prey to the recklessness due to listening to any half wit with an opinion. I Was so brazen that i brewed and ran my own tren-ace on top of that i ran small amounts of test. enth. stano., bromo.With in weeks i started to notice freakish pumps with a 13lb gain in deep dry muscle.But it all came at  a very steep price. Without being to mellow dramatic i,ll  just say the side effects were  devastateing. And the shame of it all is because i naturally have pretty gifted genitics. My receptor sites probably would have soaked up the most basic of cycles. Instead even people with no with little to no knowledge of AAS,s were on to me.Lucky for me i quit the cycle early, and have tryed to take a common sense approach to any synthetic assistance.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 8, 2011)

25 yrs ago from around this exact time, I had not done a cycle other than a little test which I gained 20lbs in 3-4 weeks from, but a friend of min e gave me a bottle of syntex a-50. Back then it was not a scheduled drug anywhere. He told me to take 3 tabs a day. I weighed around 175. So I took 3 tabs a day and for the first 5 days felt nothing. THEN Im doing triceps pushdowns and the weight I usually struggle with was literally as lite as a feather. So I increased the weight and it was not even noticable. By this time something cardiac was starting to happen to me and I straight had to just get out and drive. I could not catch my breath for anything!!! I was so terrified that I pulled my dads car over off the road and I prayed for my life because I could nt breath. I thought I might die!!! I said to God, that if you let me live Ill never take another tab again. Well, I calmed down, but sad to say, I didnt keep my end of the bargain, and just went down to 2 tabs a day. I remember that I didnt get even 1 night of sleep the whole cycle. I truely wish I could go back and do my 1st 10 cycles differently. I know I learned the very hard way. Now I'm older and adrol doesnt really exist anymore, haha just kidding, but be soooo careful with these things is what I do now. I feel less is best.


----------



## Jack Darby (Dec 10, 2011)

I am new to chemical enhancement, so the advice you have given is quite welcome.  At my age (55) I pray I am wise enough to fight the urge to fall into the "Superman Theory" trap.  I must say I am impressed with the gains I have made in my first cycle. In just six weeks on Deca (300mg every 4 days), I can easily appreciate how a man could ruin himself trying to be Clark Kent.

Thanks again for your wisdom.


----------



## Jack Darby (Dec 10, 2011)

slownsteady,

It has been my experience that most people who start anything new want to fly right in as hard as they can go.  Sometimes this is a good thing, but after reading the your account of 25 years ago I better understand the pitfall of thinking more is better.  I was satisfied that my seemingly meager first cycle of deca at 300mg every 4 days was fine to start, but now I am certain of it.

I plan to continue my cycle for 12 weeks.  What is your advice?

Thanks again,

Jack Darby


----------



## Jack Darby (Dec 10, 2011)

Curt James, 

Some things in this old world just never seem right.   I'm glad you posted the article about Mik.  For someone with his many talents and great personal drive to have achieved so much in spite of his beginning humbles me.  Truly a man to be admired by us all.

Jack Darby


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 18, 2011)

Good info and thanks for keeping it around for us to soak up!


----------



## BIGBASH (Jan 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## jspecjune (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## psyxxx (Feb 1, 2012)

Thankyou very much for the information


----------



## chesty4 (Feb 1, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> That was a great post. I hope everybody listens to your advise.



I certainly did. You just don't jump into a top fueler and mash the gas.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm new,thanks


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 7, 2012)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I've been read'n some really scary post from first time users lately. Seem'n way more than I remember see'n ever before. It seems that a lot of inexperienced guys are read'n post form some more experienced vets and say'n HELL YEAH, " Ima do me a cycle with 7 compounds and kickstart it with Cheek drops and Methyl Tren " or somethin insane . Of course I'm joke'n bout that but sometimes not by much. You new guys may wanna remember some of us got 20 years in this game and not only understand how AAS , PCT ,etc works, but also understands how it effects each of us personally. There's a lot more to this than get some juice and some pins and bang a few cc and call it a day.  I won't get into Plasma levels, lipid levels,etc but there are some very BASIC things that I've seen lately and I just pray that Jah will protect some of you. When in the last 2 days on 3 different forums I've read bout guys want'n to start their first cycle, but do not know if
> 
> 1. you can reuse a needle.
> 2. inject oil with a half inch insulin pin 31 guage
> ...


I'm a new guy on my first cycle and I have to say I appreciate what you're saying brother. You just made me a little bit smarter on this stuff. Thanks!


----------



## birket (Feb 11, 2012)

well done.


----------



## Filessika (Feb 22, 2012)

nice job.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 23, 2012)

It pleases me to see that new guys are still reading this great post by supermansdaddy.
He will be remembered on this board and several others for a long time as a very talented and smart guy.
For all of us that knew him he was always able to offer a insight and help with any issues that came up. 
Rarely did I ever see Mic get stumped with anything, he was a wizard.


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey RK, Ive been gone for a while, did something happen to SMD?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes.
He is no longer with us on this earth, he passed away.
Vic posted up a bunch of stuff to explain the details and all of SD's accomplishments with his fighting career, music, etc.


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 24, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yes.
> He is no longer with us on this earth, he passed away.
> Vic posted up a bunch of stuff to explain the details and all of SD's accomplishments with his fighting career, music, etc.



Holy shit, man I hate to hear that.  I have been looking around for Vics post, but not finding it, I dont suppose you have a link or can summarize it what happened?

Edit: I found it.  Fuck man.  He was always good to me.  Gave me great advice about both about fighting and cycling.  Always had time to answer questions and even put me in touch with the right people.  RIP.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 24, 2012)

Yea he was good to me also.
We talked on the phone on several occasions and like you said he always had good advise.
His posts will be missed. They were some of the most detailed of any and explained things.
He was a wizard and had timeing down to the hour and thats something most do not do or perhaps even think about.


----------



## adambomb (Feb 26, 2012)

That was great info.  I have done a few and didn't know anything about gyno or PCT's.  I do now, but I've been trying different supplements for a while now.  All legal of course.


----------



## yapboys2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome advice thanks buddy


----------



## joevettese1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great post SD, wish I would of had someone like you coaching me through my first cycle, instead I listened to a friend who was cycling wrong now that I've did research, but any way I went to him for my first cycle advise and he put me on 500 test cyp, 100mg of anadrol a day, decca and tren e 400 a week I ran that cycle for over 20 weeks. Yes I got good gains but he never taught me the importance of a pct, he had me run this cycle then just go dry when out of my juice. I was a mess totally shut down and depressed , thank god I ran into a vet at my gym and he helped me out. So please anyone looking at a first cycle please do your home work and don't be scared to ask theses guys like SD for advice and remember when you ask take the cotton out your ears and put it in your mouth. I wouldn't wish what I went through on my worse enemy. Wish i had know about this site. Thanks again SD you are saving someone from making a mistake.


----------



## Hymlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Great Post, Great Information!!!!


----------



## "TheFuture" (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome read and agree!


----------



## infam0us (May 16, 2012)

lol... WELL SAID! Definatly a good post for the new guys to read..


----------



## RockinRolla (May 17, 2012)

Wise words bro!


----------



## coolkabbu (May 17, 2012)

Ok but what about side effect of using this cycle m over 30 years, what can i do?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

jmorrison said:


> Holy shit, man I hate to hear that.  I have been looking around for Vics post, but not finding it, I dont suppose you have a link or can summarize it what happened?
> 
> Edit: I found it.  Fuck man.  He was always good to me.  Gave me great advice about both about fighting and cycling.  Always had time to answer questions and even put me in touch with the right people.  RIP.



Post up the links bro .....Keep this going !


----------



## Jupiterak (May 29, 2012)

good info


----------



## akimshinman (Jun 20, 2012)

but bro , i used dnabol as my kickstart and i dont happen to have any side effect. so should i take sustanon now ? like one inject per week for a month


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Jul 5, 2012)

Great post bro!!!


----------



## SHEEPxDOG (Jul 11, 2012)

you should make a how to steroid how-to post for newbs like me, i want to start using﻿ gear, but am not sure how to start correctly, read a lot about it, but a detailed how-to would be awesome, btw i am 26 and already produce a shit load of T naturally, i dont wanna fuck that up, but i want to get bigger, you digg? TIA.​


----------



## dsc123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Supermansdaddy seems like he was a great guy, a post by him which has been brought up years later and still informing and helping people like my self after he has passed away, he should be very proud. RIP peace and love.


----------



## Head75 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice post sir, I just learned a lot from it, Im new to the game, I workout about 4 to 5 times a week, a mixture of lifting, cardio, and basketball, I'm around 5'10", I'm 205, what would be a good start, I want to gain a lil more mass, but also cut it up, any suggestions.


----------



## jonjon2997 (Jul 30, 2012)

Eye opening... Thank You.


----------



## armywrestle (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought a book on Anabolics to read to get some knowledge before I jumped into anything.  Its over 800 pages and my head is going to explode.  This will be my first attempt at a cycle, I am 6ft 215lbs.... the one cycle I have been reading about is Deca/Dianabol cycle for mass, its an 8 week cycle and I understand what its saying and all the support supplements I need.  I would like some advice on how to go about this, and are these links on this site reliable to purchase my cycle


----------



## ZOMBIE88 (Aug 12, 2012)

can you hit me up ...i have read some way wacked out ways of gaining lbs....just want to break out of this wall i have hit, and put some 10-15lbs muscle on my frame...i am 40 yrs old...never done gear befor..just want an honest opinon on just how much to start with for a cycle. nothing crazy....where to buy quality gear and the most important a gyno blocker!....thanks james


----------



## Mark1882 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice Post

Anabolic Steroids


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 6, 2012)

Im part of plenty of AAS forums, joined this one because of this post


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes he was a friend to many of us here and other places and he really knew his stuff when it came to anabolics and all that goes with it.
Glad you joined up and perhaps you can share some of you'r experience with us.


----------



## ratedR (Oct 16, 2012)

newbie here, only messed around with ph's. Great info for someone new to the game. I in fact have done my fair share of research of pct and gyno. Looking forward to playing with gear down the road. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## pump1962 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great honest Post, I would hate to see a real man who goes into Battle for his country and his fellow to man run into problems with AAS, There is plenty of Info out here so stick around we need more guys like you, rember the only stupid Question is the one you dont ask, I am 50yrs old and been in this lifestyle for over 20yrs ,I made a lot of mistakes and I learn something new every day, either from a newbe or a vet ,one more thing if you cant help some one dont hurt them ,I am new to this board and loving it already
Respect,
Pump


----------



## dadrox2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Love the Clark Kent theory. So true.  
Speaking of ignorant things guys do, I know of a guy who pops d-bol like they are aspirin.  Says, "I feel like I need a D-Bol" and grabs a few and chews 'em up...no cycle, no PCT, just whenever.


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn I've got a tear in my eye for real.  What a thread.


----------



## bearmode (Dec 30, 2012)

great info


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2012)

dadrox2 said:


> Love the Clark Kent theory. So true.
> Speaking of ignorant things guys do, I know of a guy who pops d-bol like they are aspirin.  Says, "I feel like I need a D-Bol" and grabs a few and chews 'em up...no cycle, no PCT, just whenever.



What a weirdo, kinda sad and misguided from the sound of it.


----------



## Dresden (Feb 6, 2013)

*threads like this make me glad i found this board...*


----------



## ChiSao (Mar 29, 2013)

The "Clark Kent/Superman Theory"? That's a wake-up call!


----------



## mkoldus (Apr 8, 2013)

I know when i was 21(30now) i thought i had enough knowledge to start a cycle. If it wasnt for vets telling me that if i can't grow when i am 21 then steroids are not going to help. I started my first cycle at 28 with test only to see how my body would react. I couldn't imagine throwing in as many compounds as these young guys are doing today.


----------



## mkoldus (Apr 8, 2013)

with out the proper knowledge that is.


----------



## Jammer88 (Apr 19, 2013)

I just purchased some oral dbol, after I took about 50mg on my first work out, I didn't feel anything, are you supposed to feel any different after you take the dbol? How do you know there legit?


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 19, 2013)

*Lol*



Jammer88 said:


> I just purchased some oral dbol, after I took about 50mg on my first work out, I didn't feel anything, are you supposed to feel any different after you take the dbol? How do you know there legit?



LOL  50mg. that's my normal dosage for dianabol.  And you write, "I don't feel anything"? Hilarious!  What do you think it's some kind of wonder drug? Immediate effects upon swallowing!
I have 150 10 pink and yellow dbol tablets and 100 75mg. capsules to be used in the preceding months.
I didn't feel anything until after a week and a day or two had passed and "BAM", I began blowing up like a balloon and deflated as well.   Now this time around, I'm going to add either sustanon, Test E, or SuperTest450 and deca also if I hit my piggy bank.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 20, 2013)

ChiSao said:


> LOL  50mg. that's my normal dosage for dianabol.  And you write, "I don't feel anything"? Hilarious!  What do you think it's some kind of wonder drug? Immediate effects upon swallowing!
> I have 150 10 pink and yellow dbol tablets and 100 75mg. capsules to be used in the preceding months.
> I didn't feel anything until after a week and a day or two had passed and "BAM", I began blowing up like a balloon and deflated as well.   Now this time around, I'm going to add either sustanon, Test E, or SuperTest450 and deca also if I hit my piggy bank.



Aren't you the guy that had 20 something vials of test e laying around collecting dust and you did a dbol only cycle? Think i would have ran some of that as a base. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BocajApache (Apr 23, 2013)

2ccs of test e 250mg/ml and 1cc tren 200mg/ml on mon and Thursdays, 5 week cycle crazy?


----------



## 2hott (May 1, 2013)

good stuff!


----------



## mkoldus (May 2, 2013)

That's ridiculous it takes roughly four weeks for test e to kick in and your probably using tren e not ace so same thing. Now prop and ace for five weeks different story.


----------



## BocajApache (May 2, 2013)

mkoldus said:


> That's ridiculous it takes roughly four weeks for test e to kick in and your probably using tren e not ace so same thing. Now prop and ace for five weeks different story.



Continuing test e for another 5 weeks after tren drops off. And yes it is tren E.


----------



## longworthb (May 2, 2013)

Enethate ester takes roughly 4 weeks to notice anything like he said so 5 weeks would be retarded. That's stopping just when things get rolling. Run them both for 10-12 weeks otherwise ur pissing ur money away


----------



## BocajApache (May 3, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Enethate ester takes roughly 4 weeks to notice anything like he said so 5 weeks would be retarded. That's stopping just when things get rolling. Run them both for 10-12 weeks otherwise ur pissing ur money away




Gotcha. Thanks for the recommendation. You seem extremely knowledgable, so what PCT do you recommend. Yes, I know I should have had that planned but figure I can buy it next week since just starting cycle and won't need it for a bit.


----------



## mkoldus (May 4, 2013)

Man if I can offer any advise  read and plan especially with a cycle with a 19-nor (tren/deca) they are not for beginners. Start out with a test only with a good pct(hcg nolva aromasin and Clomid) and go from there. When ruining something like teen you need prami, bromi, or caber on hand.


----------



## Snake101 (May 12, 2013)

Roaddkingg said:


> That was a great post. I hope everybody listens to your advise.


10-4 your right. My question would be and I'm guilty of but when directed to do more research other then monitoring sites like this and other then taking a chemistry course were would one go for further research ?  A dumb question is better then no question ? I almost made that mistake and ordered androl50 and luckily I asked some of these questions and got the advise from guys that know.  I never used and 4 months later choose another stack I'm glade I asked.   Without guys like yourselves guys like me would read what they can over Internet and wing the rest .  I don't want to not ask question that could cause harm just because I don't want to sound like an ass. So thanks for being their and taking time to even answer the basic questions.


----------



## Rockclimber102 (May 12, 2013)

Just purchased my first cycle of test. After studying and learning from all of you I'm very glad to be on here. If anyone would like to pass any info on first cycles with test and pct I should use I'm all ears. Been lifting on and off for four years but the last year I've been very strict on my workout and diet. Just wanting to gain more strength and get bigger. All advice will be respected. Thanks guys. Much to learn here


----------



## Rockclimber102 (May 12, 2013)

Oh yeah I ordered test cyp at 200 ml 10 cc x 2. That should be enough for 10 week cycle at 200 twice a week right? Im just confused on when to take the nolva or clomid, if I'm supposed to get both and when to take it. Typical newbie I know but I want to be respectful with this stuff and know what the hell I'm doing before I go to pinning my ass ya know. Thanks again. I'm 5'10 170lbs with about 13% bf.


----------



## gerard4864 (May 12, 2013)

Rockclimber  if you take (2 cc's )wk total u posses (20cc) yes should be enough BUT ugl's are never on  point  ...liquid volume. Some.. almost always are .5 to 1cc under  so  lets just say you ordered two and they both come up shy your not going to have enough.. its always better to have too much as to "not enough" as far as ai's it varies  .......hope i helped

"expect us"


----------



## PHO (Jun 25, 2013)

Following your suggestions word for word along with Heavy Irons ON and POST cycle recommendations. M4BTEAM.com   or RBB?


----------



## mr.buffman (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice to know!!


----------



## bigbadbobber (Jul 21, 2013)

Good reading..


----------



## Umadbrah! (Sep 9, 2013)

New here and see this is quite old but informative. This game seems to demand the utmost respect. With eyes and ears open for learning I here by thank everyone of you who have and will continue to help me.


----------



## jpajarilo (Oct 17, 2013)

New here, anyone can help me out a good cutting cycle? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Z82 (Oct 17, 2013)

jpajarilo said:


> New here, anyone can help me out a good cutting cycle?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk



Post in the anabolics section and start a new thread about it. Guys will chime in. Don't forget to give all.your stats when making. Also introduce yourself in the new member section if you haven't already.


----------



## jpajarilo (Oct 18, 2013)

Will do boss! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Oct 28, 2013)

Good read. Looks as though SD is leaving a lot more of a legacy than just the info in this thread. 

RIP


----------



## Arcticman (Oct 31, 2013)

Good info


----------



## flood (Nov 5, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Mik passed from a sudden brain aneurysm on Sept. 7th.
> 
> A little about my boy..... Mikhail Caldwell-2004
> 
> ...



" ?I?m  probably capable of extreme violence, but I?m probably the least  violent person there is. I?m into peace. I realize that every victory is  something that I?m just a recipient of God. Every victory is a  confirmation of my faith. I believe that. The final thing is just faith,  and I?ve got enough in me to win every fight.?"


 Goddammit, why do the good ones go too soon.


----------



## newmass (Nov 11, 2013)

I have to agree. it seems so many newbies have no idea of what they are getting into. You can use test intelligently but you need to know a good deal and spend the time to know about the meds, pct, injection technique, side effects and how to minimize them. 
If you are under 25 you can work hard in the gym and your body will respond by raising test levels..... if you have been working out hard and smart form your early 20's or younger you can keep test levels high well into your 30's by doing this. All the medical info out there about dropping test levels after 30 are done on the average man... not someone who works out hard. 
Doing cycles without knowledge of pct etc will only hinder you in the future


----------



## TrippleB (Nov 14, 2013)

Awesome thread. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## bobaflexx (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks for this post.  i really like the clark kent reference  my first and only cycle was test e at 500 a week for 12 weeks.


----------



## murf23 (Nov 26, 2013)

Its really great to see this thread goes on and on . 2 very respected and obviosly loved members from this board that have passed away to soon have posted in this thread . Hope this thread always comes back to thetop


----------



## Usobobby (Dec 4, 2013)

New guys should definitely read this...I remember trolling the forums for a year before starting my first cycle...New guys do the research!!


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 7, 2013)

good post


----------



## Gracieboy (Jan 27, 2014)

Great read. Thanks


----------



## Jon85 (Feb 4, 2014)

Excellent post.   I took advice from older dudes with experience.  1st cycle was one bottle of test-e, and had awesome results.   Dudes wanna take 4 compounds as 1st cycle, have no clue about pct, and then are fucked when they come off and their dicks don't work, and they wanna kill themselves


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for leading me to this thread. Great read


----------



## fuzepd (Feb 9, 2014)

awesome post as a new guy here its very tempting to go right into the deep end of the pool.


----------



## Jacob Reeves (Jul 12, 2014)

Really appreciate the post. Im pretty new to the site and seeing some of these just puts me in awe. haha. I have only done one cycle of DMZ before but i was damn sure i had on cycle support and a great PCT even just with that. now im trying to find a good 2nd stack and all i can find is people posting a gazillion compounds and saying they loved it. just looks crazy to me.


----------



## Mistakang (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm new as well and soaking up a lot of info


----------



## Braz80 (Jul 22, 2014)

Good stuff


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 26, 2014)

The lesser amounts you first do the better,i have seen way to many first time users overload there system,and saturate there receptors right out of the gate,to never get acquired results later on. my thought was and is,use the least you can for the best results and add slowly to get required results as you go,oh ya,don't buy into the hype of staying on for life is ok,who the hell ever thought that was ok is a fool,look at some of our longer time builders who have died lately,ok maybe we cant directly focus it all on there drug use soley,because there heart may of been what broke down first,but it all adds up,i have been training for over 40 years have a titie under my belt so I do know a little bit about drug use and building..enough said..load lightly at first!!


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 16, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Drewp911 (Aug 16, 2014)

Great post, I'm new to commenting myself, but have been on the fence for about a year or so wondering whether or not i want to take aas, iv done tons of research, and now a days there is so much information out there its hard to cut through the bull and get to the good stuff, this post has been very helpful! I think I'm finally ready to take the plunge which is why i created this profile hoping i can absorb all i can from you guys.


----------



## jhill168 (Sep 4, 2014)

great post. do ur homework and ask some experts here for advice


----------



## JRx (Sep 7, 2014)

Dam im new here and was just reading this.. Very sad RIP SD you are in a better place now


----------



## Series (Oct 19, 2014)

A lot of great information here


----------



## Conceal30 (Nov 26, 2014)

I very much appreciated your insight. very good post sir.


----------



## pipeDreamz26 (Dec 16, 2014)

So if u start somthing like test cyp and tren e ..just run low doses? Sure bout that?


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 16, 2014)

pipeDreamz26 said:


> So if u start somthing like test cyp and tren e ..just run low doses? Sure bout that?



read Heavy Iron's sticky in the anabolic zone regarding First cycle and PCT, great info. Me personally, i would never run Tren as a first cycle.... its some heavy gear, to be respected for sure.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/104658-First-Cycle-and-PCT


----------



## EvanN. (Feb 6, 2015)

Great informative post. Thanks bro!!


----------



## Fitguy32 (May 11, 2015)

I'm a 32 yr old male. 6'5 and 210 lbs. I've been lifting off and on most of my life. I've been in the military 8 yrs and have been and still am in pretty good shape. I just got a cycle of Sustanon 350 along with pct nolvadex. Haven't started yet. Waiting to get some good sound info. I plan on doing 500 milligrams per wk injection and start the nolvadex 2 weeks after the cycle is complete. My workouts are around an hour and half moderate to heavy weights. I get my cardio in the morning. My diet is super clean. 8 meals a day. 8 eggs in the a.m. W/ oatmeal and 7 meals throughout the day. Chicken, fish or beef with veggies and brown rice. Any further advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 11, 2015)

Fitguy32 said:


> I'm a 32 yr old male. 6'5 and 210 lbs. I've been lifting off and on most of my life. I've been in the military 8 yrs and have been and still am in pretty good shape. I just got a cycle of Sustanon 350 along with pct nolvadex. Haven't started yet. Waiting to get some good sound info. I plan on doing 500 milligrams per wk injection and start the nolvadex 2 weeks after the cycle is complete. My workouts are around an hour and half moderate to heavy weights. I get my cardio in the morning. My diet is super clean. 8 meals a day. 8 eggs in the a.m. W/ oatmeal and 7 meals throughout the day. Chicken, fish or beef with veggies and brown rice. Any further advice would be appreciated. Thanks



Start your own thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel111 (Jul 24, 2015)

Big thank you SD 
-RiP


----------



## i3ronson (Aug 5, 2015)

Fist off heres my stats 5'6 152 9% bf. In the gym about 1 hour and a half 6 days/week good diet. Imgoing t run my first cycle an wanted some input on it.

 Test E 250mg/week

 Danabol 30mg/day

 Armidex .25/day

 Liver protector daily

 Any Thoughts


----------



## Reidybhoy (Aug 6, 2015)

Quick question guys, i`m brand new to site (5 min) and this seems like a good place to start reading. A quick question that will take seconds to answer if i may. I have ordered a noob pack from the home of steroids.com and not heard a reply and it is now been 5 days. Has anyone used this site or know if it is legit? If i have asked this in the wrong place i`m sorry. Thank you in advance, respect


----------



## Reidybhoy (Aug 6, 2015)

Sad to read about SD, esp after his friend. R.I.P big guy, know that noobs are taking your advice after you are gone.


----------



## BigJLocke (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 7, 2015)

great post..im totally new to this site an itil make me think twice about things i read on here..good to have guys like u on..Thanks


----------



## Nlopez77 (Jul 29, 2016)

Im a total newb here but want to start stweoids for body building what is a reliable source to buy? And will testosterone itself be enough for gains?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nlopez77 said:


> Im a total newb here but want to start stweoids for body building what is a reliable source to buy? And will testosterone itself be enough for gains?



Stick with creatine.  Also GNC has some great Test boosters that will put 30lbs of lean muscle on you in a month....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggginthe502 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey guys I'm new here and am starting my first cycle at 40 years old, thru a friend I just received sustanon 400, but looks like it might've been made in the underground perhaps the bottle only says US pharma lab 400mg no ml or breakdown, has anyone had any experience with sust 400? Thanks in advance for any help , Garry.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 26, 2016)

Biggginthe502 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here and am starting my first cycle at 40 years old, thru a friend I just received sustanon 400, but looks like it might've been made in the underground perhaps the bottle only says US pharma lab 400mg no ml or breakdown, has anyone had any experience with sust 400? Thanks in advance for any help , Garry.



You got it where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioRep (Oct 26, 2016)

good post


----------



## Biggginthe502 (Nov 6, 2016)

*Help would be greatly appreciated*



johnsonl3872 said:


> You got it where?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I recivied it from a friend of a guy locally that has a good reputation from a few different ppeople, but after starting the cycle I've pinned 1cc every 4 days and not quite sure of what I should be expecting to notice, seems I'm recovering a little faster but honestly not a whole lot more does it just take awhile for my body to get adjusted? And I've seen Dave palumbos roid test but doesn't have sust 400 as something I can test and it's sold out at the moment anyway. Is there any clear ways to find out if it's real or maybe just under dosed , I'm not even having any pain from flute injections either. Any help would be great thanks in advance.


----------

